# Weight Gain



## SterlingAce (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi all. What food can I feed my male red argentine tegu to help him pick up weight? Is mice the best? Or is there something better?

Thanks


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 4, 2013)

Whole prey

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 4, 2013)

Mice are good, and eggs. It depends on why he needs weight. Is he an adult that has a nutritional imbalance or a young, growing lizard that needs a bit of weight? Just like people, you want to stay with a balanced diet, just more of it. I have found that a balanced diet of meats and fruit works best for steady weight gain. That can include mice/rats, chicks, fish, shellfish, meat pieces supplemented with calcium, egg, papaya, mango, berries, melon.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 4, 2013)

_That ^ ^ ^ and why does he need to pick up weight, for health reasons or because you want him to be bigger? When properly fed on a normal diet a healthy tegu will gain weight either way. Along with exercise not just fat but muscle mass as well._


----------

